# Help! Europa Pavoni rusty after time with ex!



## KFox (Oct 3, 2020)

Hey folks!
I'm the proud owner of a Europicolla La Pavoni (picked it up for £40!) but it had been sitting in a shed in a warehouse for some time. I brought it home, set it up, and have been making awesome coffee since.

Unfortunately, after my then partner, now ex, backed out on moving in with me, I've been functionally homeless for a few months. They looked after the machine for said months, and I've only just managed to get it back. The first thing I did was start a thorough clean with (I hope) an appropriate descaler with stated instructions for coffee machines. I had, it's worth mentioning, discussed how you could ruin someone's coffee machine with household items in order to get back at one of their exes (I personally never did, but have been suspicious since.)

I looked in after cleaning and noted the inside of the boiler was a deep rust-coffee brown. Should I be contacting the descaling company, is this normal? Have I effed this one up? ^^ all advice much appreciated!

Kassey xx


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You are probably seeing the de-scaled colour of the boiler =copper ?


----------

